# 2450 vs 210r



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

So my 2450 was going to be one of my go to machines. I installed new paddles, scraper bar, and it kinda sucks. The issue I have is in its paddle to ground clearance. The 210r and powerlight both pull forward nicely. Not my 2450. Wrong paddles? Older design? Any thoughts?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> So my 2450 was going to be one of my go to machines. I installed new paddles, scraper bar, and it kinda sucks. The issue I have is in its paddle to ground clearance. The 210r and powerlight both pull forward nicely. Not my 2450. Wrong paddles? Older design? Any thoughts?


I thought all single stage machines operated on the paddles pulling the machine forward from making contact with the ground and basically scraping the driveway clean. If this isn't happening, something is wrong.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What part number paddle and scraper did you install ??
There isn't any adjustment as the scraper just bolts on so it would seem it would need to be something in the fit between those two parts. With new paddles it should clean to the surface and slightly pull itself.
Any chance you have something worn in the wheels, wheel axle, axle mount allowing the machine to lean back more than it should ??

.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

On my 3650 you have to tilt the machine slightly forward for the paddles to pull it up the driveway.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I had some aftermarket paddles on my 2450 that was causing problems. they are worn out ( wore out fast too ) now so i'm going to get a set of OEM paddles soon


----------

